# Sand Through Tailgate Spreader?



## rustyb265 (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions about putting sand/salt through a tailgate spreader? Sounds like more guys are running straight salt. I have heard sand plugs them up, so is there something out there that is made to spread sand? Or does one brand work better than other?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

SEARCH here , the brands that do spread bulk . like the Snow-ex 1875 w/ vibrator and up . yes , you can spread wet sand thru it if you like . they do need an anti-bridging piece and vibrator to do it .

i did fab an old buyers by inserting PVC pipes in spreader to act as an anti-bridger. :laughing: worked great !


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

think of it this way. Any salter can spread sand. HOWEVER.... The issue is sand can pack down very easily and very quickly. When this happens the spinner either stops spinning or a bridging affect takes place an no sand is pushed out.

You can do a mix maybe 70 salt /30 sand and have less issues but, ultimately you need a salter that has an auger, vibrator and spinner and one you can empty between uses so it does not turn to cement. You could always try to only fill the hopper 40% and spread away at that specific account. But, not real efficient.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ran sand/salt mix through my Western 1000 for 2 winters and never had a problem if it was DRY material


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*SnowEx 1575 & 1875*

snowex offers two tailgate spreaders that will work. The 1575 and the 1875 will both spread salt sand mix

They have vibrator and inverted V to keep the material flowing. They also have a dual control box to give you the opportunity to control the spinner and auger independently.

Good luck.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a airflo MSS will throw just about anything the best tailgate spreader IMO


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I run sand through my Buyers. Wet or dry, it doesn't seem to matter much although I get better flow with dry material.

I built a screen out of 3/4" X 1/8" expanded metal to keep any large clumps out.


----------



## rustyb265 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the info. This will help me when the time comes to buy!


----------

